# Anatomically "Correct" Seats?



## marks4java (Feb 25, 2010)

I just got a new 2010 Trek 2.1.
Several people asked me if I got the seat with the cutout of the middle.
I am familiar with those seats, but thought they might be more of a high-end or preference-oriented choice, versus one I shouldn't consider a choice.
So as a guy, should I seriously consider the cutout-style seat???


----------



## makeitso (Sep 20, 2008)

If you're not getting numb or uncomfortable during rides your anatomy might not need one. Some people do fine with the factory seat.


----------



## illuminatus (Nov 12, 2007)

my specialized roubaix came with toupe saddle. it was the hardest saddle and took me several days to get used to it. it was ok, but getting numb was a constant problem. i need to stand every 20 minutes. my fisher cronus came with inform rl and i was a bit concerned that it would make things worse. it didn't. no numbness!


----------



## MarvinK (Feb 12, 2002)

I don't like cutouts at all... I've used many seats with and without. None of my top 5 favorites have cutouts. The Informs are reasonably comfortable seats.


----------



## Trek2.3 (Sep 13, 2009)

Try one of these. www.moonsaddle.com You will be amazed. 
60-day full return privilege so you can't lose for trying.

_No. I do not get a comission on them. I just like the product._


----------



## tober1 (Feb 6, 2009)

If it ain't broke, don't fix it. 
I ride a Toupe (cutout) and love it. 
Saddle choice is one of the most personal things out there. Keep trying them until one works. I recommend Craigslist and patience


----------



## Jaxattax (Dec 13, 2005)

tober1 said:


> I recommend Craigslist and patience


If there's numbness involved, patience may not be a good thing to have.


----------



## marks4java (Feb 25, 2010)

Since I started this post...
I have decided to get the Specialized Avatar Gel saddle, which addresses the nerve/numbness issue, and is also a "custom" measurement. I have read several good reviews about this seat, and the price-point is not bad ($80). If anyone has an opinion, I'd love to hear it.


----------

